# RPTS and their Eschatology



## Jose Rodriguez (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know if this is the right place to post these questions, but here it goes...

I know that RPTS (Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary) is the RPCNA's denominational seminary. As I was doing some research, I noticed that there seemed to be an emphasis on Post-Millennialism and partial Preterism (if not full Preterism) in their textbook list with some authors being Reconstructionist.

Before Jerusalem Fell: Dating the Book of Revelation (Gentry) and The Days of Vengeance: An Exposition of the Book of Revelation (Chilton) were required reading for their class on the Revelation.

My question is as follows: Does the Seminary reflect the view of the majority of RPCNA ministers? Or is there room in the RPCNA for other eschatological views (amillennialism, premillennialism, etc.)? Are ministers required to hold a specific view?

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Logan (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm probably not the best to answer this but my limited experience with elders and ministers within the denomination (mostly Midwest) has been that they tend to lean Post-Millennial (I view that as historically linked to the mediatorial kingship of Christ) but certainly have room for amillennial views. I don't know of any premillennials however.

I've seen partial preterists but never full preterists.

I've seen none that would associate with reconstructionism.

I'm sure Nathan Eshelman could be more helpful here.


----------



## Tirian (Dec 24, 2013)

Logan said:


> I'm sure Nathan Eshelman could be more helpful here.



Agreed - Pastor Eshelman will be more helpful.

I am somewhat familiar with the RPCNA Constitution/Testimony and to my knowledge the main constraint in terms of eschatological position would be Testimony 33.3 that rejects any notion that the Kingdom of God can only be brought in by the return of Christ or that Christ is not reigning as King now.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 25, 2013)

Sometimes you have to read things in seminary simply because there are ideas floating around in current discussion, and it behooves a pastor to know what is going on in the church generally.

So, for instance, I read books on a variety of "millennial" positions as a seminarian. You can't tell an official "position" of a school or denomination by a reading list.


----------



## Jerry O'Neill (Dec 26, 2013)

RPTS is, as you say, the denominational seminary of the RPCNA. As such, its position on eschatology was strongly postmillennial for more than a century. With the strong influence of Dr. J.G. Vos in the twentieth century through his many years of publishing the "Blue Banner" and his chairing the Bible Department at Geneva College, the denomination (and the Seminary) became increasingly amillennial. For at least forty years, the RPTS course on eschatology has been taught by amillennialists. Perhaps "optimistic amillennial" is a way of describing what is probably the most prominent view of eschatology in the denomination and seminary presently. But the faculty of RPTS does reflect the diversity within the denomination, including partial-preterism.


----------



## Jose Rodriguez (Dec 26, 2013)

I just want to thank everyone for your respones. My wife and I are in the process of leaving our church to pursue fellowship in a denomination that is confessionally reformed. We have visited a URCNA church and plan on visiting a RPCNA church very soon. We are praying and weighing our options. My question regarding the Seminary was brought up because I'm in my final semster at a Bible college and, Lord willing, I plan on attending seminary within the next couple of years. Your answers have helped.


----------

